# where to get part for snow caster



## gdann34 (Oct 31, 2015)

hi. i am new to the forum. i have picked up a bolens 1556 and it came with a snow caster, but i do not have the crank handle assembly. does anyone know where i may be able to get the handle assembly? thanks for any help. here is a pic of it, all i need is the top half.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Post a pic of it.
If it's just the upper half,it's a simple fix. if it's the gear,and both halves, it might be a bit harder.


----------

